# texas triggers



## Chuck3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

Finally got some nice weather here in Corpus Christi. Hadn't planned or prepared a trip due to 15 hour work days but headed out anyway with only 2.5 pounds of squid for bait, figuring on a trip to the short rigs. Was the first boat at the short rigs and got 3 nice trigger but when there were four other boats tied up we said [email protected]#$ this and started east. Stopped 28 miles out and immediately started pulling up trigger on double drop rigs. Would have killed for some live bait as my four live grunts from the first rig brought a nice dog snapper, two big breakoffs, and cut fingers as I stupidly had my fingers on 50 pound powerpro just before drag started screaming out of a penn 320 (lost the fish too). Biggest fish was a 10 pound red snapper and we caught about a dozen in the 5 pound range. There are so few calm days around here I should know better than to head out so unprepared in terms of bait and tackle - next time will be better.



Its a tasty triggerfish paradise down here. We kept 16 and threw back plenty that would have been worth cleaning if we didn't have so many already.



Photos at http://good-times.webshots.com/album/562123615MdkiMo?start=0



CHUCK


----------

